# Recurve bow stand/holder



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

Can someone recommend a decent, not-overly-expensive bow stand for a recurve? I see a lot of compound bows using those spring-loaded v-clips that hold the bow off the ground and use the stabilizer as the third contact point. Can this be used for recurve as well or is there something better/more appropriate for recurve bows? Thanks!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

if you are going to shoot outdoors on turf the stick in the ground jobs work fine and are less than 20 bucks. The shibuya is probably the nicest of the tripod jobs but is expensive. Cartel of Korea makes a copy of the angel which sit the bow up higher and has a easily lost spike for outdoors. I have an old Yamaha which is really solid but you can't get them anymore.

You can easily make a stick in the ground bowholder fairly cheap

Lancaster archery supply carries most of the stuff available


----------



## JohnM (Mar 19, 2005)

*Check eBay for accessories.....*

I have the exact bow stand shown here on eBay (bought it from this vendor a couple of months ago). Really cheap, and works great. You can use it indoors and outdoors. You can quickly take it apart as well.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ARCHERY-BOW-STA...oryZ1291QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Artemis (Feb 15, 2005)

Got my cheap 'n cheerful Black Sheep from K-1 Archery for under $20: http://www.k1-archery.com/bowstand/indexk1.htm 

You have to screw it together, but it works well and breaks down to fit easily into your case.


----------



## archer-gal (Oct 18, 2002)

Okay, I know it's really obvious, but I have to say that outside I just use an arrow. Prop under your sight mount, don't use your nocking point it as it could cause it to move!! Nothing extra to carry (which is really good for field shooting!), nothing to buy. Of course on the downside, doesn't work inside or if it's extremely muddy. (which brings to mind several NAA championships!)

The other products mentioned are good too, but in my opinion I can usually find $20 to spend elsewhere! (Of course ALL of my JOAD archers disagree with me... but they're also spending Mom & Dad's money!) 

FYI... No, the Pro Pods (spring-loaded v-clips) do not work on a recurve.


----------

